# Jiggy vs Tony Jaa



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Jiggy, this is just for fun and I hope you wouldn't take it personally.







You are fine.









Edit: Technical difficulties is fixed now and so scroll down for the match!


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

how long did that take you..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

:laugh:








HAHAHA ahhhh man, you kill me..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I hope this fight is still on.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

fix it, i want to see it! where's the predator?


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

wut happening


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Commentator: "Ladies and gentlemen we're back live and we apologize for the technical difficulties."


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

That is absolutly priceless there guy


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

f*cking priceless!









hall of f*cking fame thread right here folks.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

one word... Rofl....


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

good one


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that was extensive!!!! bravo!!!!!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

that was crazy. and i thought i was productive


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

hahahahahaha









priceless


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

funny funny funny


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh damn!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

That was hilarious. That must have taken alof of time. Great work, even better than Predator!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha poor jiggy


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

haha thats ome funny sh*t man..i do say haha


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

OMFG!! HAHAHAHA

great one man!

were some of those captions real jiggy quotes? makes it even better!hahaha


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Puff said:


> OMFG!! HAHAHAHA
> 
> great one man!
> 
> were some of those captions real jiggy quotes? makes it even better!hahaha










http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=114506


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

priceless


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I miss predator.


----------



## Aquajackson (Nov 11, 2005)

hahahahahah!!!! thts was soo funny!!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice work man, great deal of time and effort there, much appreciated, good job


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

dude what the fawk why is there a guys ass on this thread??!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

too funny!!


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol I am glad you guys like it. And Mettle, don't worry Predator's watching everything in silence.







Looks like the ass part has been edited, I understand though I feel one of the funny parts has been taken. However, I am glad you guys enjoyed it.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Abseloute CLASSIC! HALL OF FAME! Funniest sh*t I ever seen...Jiggy got owned, owned OLD SCHOOL...Hehe...Damn...That part where Jiggy's talking and the announcer is all of a sudden asleep had me cracking up like crazy...And then when Tony Jaa busted out Jiggy's teeth...That was the funniest looking picture ever...

Dude...that deserves a









You da man.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol! thank you, I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO LMAO LMAO

nice one Silence i admit i like this comic. I was expecting predator to come out and own both of them lol.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol thank you, glad you liked it. I couldn't think of Predator since the focus was completely on Jiggy though it would have been good to see.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's hilarious


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

classic!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ahahahahaha HALL OF FAME!! HALE OF FAME!! HALL OF FAME!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that made my day


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol I am glad.







and thank you!


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

wow really nice went through a lot of trouble


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great work, i cracked up


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

awesome... tony jaa you the man!!


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

pin this biznatch


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lmao!

hall of fame fo sho


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

How did i miss this thread!!!!!!

Funny stuff


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Hal of Fame worthy indeed.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

StuartDanger said:


> lmao!
> 
> hall of fame fo sho


Maybe.... it is rather funny!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

that was fantastic!


----------

